

A thirteen year-old eagle huntress - austinz
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26969150

======
fallinghawks
There is one other Kazhakh female hunting with eagles, Makpal Abdrazakova, and
she also started at age 13. She's in her 20s at present.

------
webwielder
Painful to see every culture slowly succumb to cubicles and factories. Eagle
and huntress, fly free.

~~~
trhway
it is easy to be free while you, a super-predator, are alone in the
forest/mountains. Being free while surrounded by fellow super-predators is a
much tougher challenge, requires much more neuron connections firing just to
stay afloat.

------
jonah
Be sure to listen to the interview with the Photographer:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01wztnh](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01wztnh)

And an earlier piece of film of eagle hunting:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/humanplanetexplorer/environments...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/humanplanetexplorer/environments/mountains#p00dwd5x)

------
chanon
The photographers blog post with first hand account and more pictures:
[http://www.svidensky.com/post.aspx?id=18](http://www.svidensky.com/post.aspx?id=18)

------
codezero
Pretty awesome that they eventually release the eagles back into the wild.

~~~
trhway
if only they could do that to the foxes they have hunted.

~~~
codezero
Which they would hunt whether captive or not.

~~~
trhway
would eagle hunt that many foxes to make and sell all that nice outer-wear?

~~~
codezero
With one, maybe two people maintaining this cultural tradition, I'm not going
to act concerned over the fox population there.

Fox hunting is a thing in lots of places all over the world, it's pretty weak
to confound my earlier sentiment towards the release of the captive predator
with the supposed oppression of a prey animal.

~~~
trhway
this prey animal is among the smartest animals, and is being killed basically
just for fun. Releasing of the eagle - well, yes, seems like sometimes at
least something isn't killed by us just for fun. Big sentiment here.

~~~
codezero
What metric are you using to quantify smartness in animals?

~~~
shiven
Smaltmetrics.

